
Ask HN: Any open source drag and drop app(web/mobile) builder? - devj
Any user interface experience can be divided into 3 parts: 
a) Visual Appeal 
b) Responsiveness 
c) Layout<p>&gt;25 years of web has a solution to the first two aspects. Different companies have solved the first aspect and have even come up with their own visual languages like Google Material Design, Microsoft Design Language, etc.   Similarly the open source front end frameworks have been able to resolve the second aspect.   However, the third aspect is very subjective and depends on the application. Though most of them can be standardised.  As a back-end developer, I&#x27;m yet to find a solution to address the three with a single solution. Most of the users don&#x27;t care about the front end as long as the system works. Proof: Spreadsheets.  Users don&#x27;t need any fancy alternative for an application like invoice or a project management tool. There are already lots of solution in the market which look more or less the same.<p>Would like to ask the community whether you are aware of any such solution in this direction other than spreadsheets.
======
Zapperino
I've been looking for the same thing: I want to make a prototype for an idea I
have without having to learn a web framework and brush up my java. Alas, I was
not able to find an open source solution, and the paid options look super
sketchy to me.

